# Could not end trip?



## sdrick (May 5, 2015)

Dropped off paxs and when tried to end trip I get a no service available msg. I have S3 has my hotspot and nexus 7 running partner app/gps. My connection was good beacause able to get online with other apps. Tried repeatedly to end trip to no avial. Got home; closed out app and tried again. To my surprise trip came up; I ended and rated the driver and emailed uber with the issue. The fare is not showing on my trips or on dashboard. Any insight on this. Have not had issues with app until then. How is uber in responding to issues like this. Has anyone else had this occur. Remedys? New driver, 2 days, thanks.


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

Same thing happened to me once, I had to log out and log back in to get back to normal, to my surprise the problem fixed itself a few hours latter and the trip was properly documented. I assume it was based on the riders destination input. If you didn't have it, it may be a different result for you.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

They appear to be going through some big times systems issues right now between rides not showing up on the dashboard and people not being able to log in. 

Normally they will simply adjust the ride if you tell them what the start and end point should have been, might take a while since they are probably swimming in emails.


----------



## sdrick (May 5, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> They appear to be going through some big times systems issues right now between rides not showing up on the dashboard and people not being able to log in.
> 
> Normally they will simply adjust the ride if you tell them what the start and end point should have been, might take a while since they are probably swimming in emails.


You are right. My waybill, mytrips, and dashboard are either inaccessible or showing part of yesterdays fares. Been at this 2 days, and well I want to like it but their app seems very buggy. Just did an airport fare; after I submit pax rating I wait for the fare amount to show. To my shock it said, "N/A". Not applicable! How nice. Please someone tell me we do not give rides if they use a promo code. That would be the deal-breaker.


----------



## Ryasin (May 9, 2015)

Same here in Chicago today's rides aren't showing up


----------



## Bill1943 (Sep 15, 2016)

One thing i notice is that i need to turn off wifi on my phone when traveling. If it finds a hotspot and tries to use it you can get unpredictable problems. Some hotspots will let you connect but will not work, losing communication with UBER.


----------

